# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  early 20s, finasteride not working?

## riaperand

Hi Everybody,

I'm new to this forum- anyways- here's my story. I would appreciate the feedback. 

I'm currently in my early 20s years old. Started taking finasteride (1 mg/day from a 5 mg tablet split into fifths) everyday about a year ago (middle of June 2011) since I noticed some thinning on my temples and on my crown. My hair loss was not terrible- you probably couldn't tell I was thinning unless you looked closely or I was in pretty bad lighting. Plus, my hair grows such that they fall over my temples. 

I did the technique of taking 1 mg once every week for two weeks, then twice every week for two weeks, and so on until I hit 1 mg a day about 14 weeks later. During this time I experienced a big shed for a few months (lots of hair would be in my hands when I shampooed). However, I did experience  sexual sides at this point, so I tapered off, and then tapered on again, and my sides gradually went away. So by the end of August, I was on 1 mg/day and by October, my sides pretty much went away. My shed also went away. 

Fast forward to today (July 2012) - I've continued to use finasteride 1mg/day and taken pictures. However, my hairline seems to have gotten worse. My crown seems to have either gotten worse/stayed the same. The lighting seems to play a role in how the crown looks. My hair "feels" less dense when I shampoo it (I wash hair every day) and it looks a bit crappy completely wet (although I have straight Asian hair, which I guess will let scalp show through more easily when wet). Moreover, when I check the random hairs that I see lying around/end up on my hands, a lot of them seem thinner on the end closer to the root. But I'm not shedding profusely (i.e. when I lather my shampoo on my hair, an absurd amount of hair doesn't come onto my hands). 

Also, my libido was pretty high for a while a few months back (i.e. I was getting off several times a day)- but this might have been because I was eating like half an avocado a day. Right now it is okay. I'm not sure if the fact that I don't see finasteride actively working+ my elevated libido means I have reflex hyperandrogenicity or what. I'm currently not taking any other medication (besides using a shampoo with ketoconzole twice a week). 

Basically, I have no sides with finasteride, but it doesn't seem to be working that well. My hair is not shedding like crazy like it did when I first started finasteride. I've been fully on propecia for about 10 months (I technically started a year ago, but I was tapering on and off to try and adjust to sides). 

What should I do? Wait it out longer to see if the hairs that I shed a year ago come back/if I experience regrowth?  Or get off finasteride? 

Thanks for the help.

----------


## 25 going on 65

When you go on and off finasteride, your hair will take a hit almost every time. When starting fin for the first time, it can take 12 months or longer to know if it's working; I imagine this is also true when quitting and then restarting, except your hair has now gone through two initial shedding phases (once the first time and again when you went off/back on).
The lack of current shedding is a good sign. I would give it at least another 2-3 months and see how it goes. If you really wanted to be certain you might need another half year or more, but I understand the wait can be excruciating.
Other factors that can affect your hair is the length of your follicles' telogen phases, seasonal shedding, and shedding from other shampoos or treatments (including ketconazole, minoxidil, and any shampoo containing sulfates--which is most of the shampoos in stores).
It is possible that finasteride isn't strong enough to halt the progression of your MPB. At that point you can choose to get off it (but you will go through another shed and then go on losing hair due to DHT returning to normal levels), or continue using it as a way of slowing things down, or you can try moving onto dutasteride (Avodart). That last option you'll want to discuss with a physician before opting for it.
Good luck man. I know how stressful this waiting period can be. For what it's worth, I've been on fin nearly 2 years, and at various times thought my hair was looking worse. I worried fin was not working for me. But I stick with it and in the long term my hair looks better now than it has in years.
One last thing I would keep in mind: in my experience and others, there is not necessarily only one shedding phase on finasteride. It seems I've gone through 2-3 phases at this point, so at least for some men this might just be a cyclical part of medicinal hair loss treatment. But I have recovered from each shed, so there is hope.

----------


## 2020

> It is possible that finasteride isn't strong enough to halt the progression of your MPB.


 virtually impossible. "Strength" has nothing to do with it. Compare DHT hormone profiles from a person that's using fin and a person who was castrated and see why...

----------


## 25 going on 65

> virtually impossible. "Strength" has nothing to do with it. Compare DHT hormone profiles from a person that's using fin and a person who was castrated and see why...


 I understand your feelings on this, however dutasteride is more effective at treating MPB than finasteride for many men, purely because it suppresses more DHT. This is why some men can't maintain on fin, but maintain for years on dut.

----------


## riaperand

Dear 25 going on 65,

Thanks for the reply and support. I think I'll probably stick to finasteride for now. Do you think it's possible that finasteride made my hair worse than it would have been otherwise? I know people talk about reflex hyperandrogenicity (i.e. your body responding to the suppressed DHT levels by becoming either more sensitive to DHT somehow?) and was wondering if this might have been the case for me (I had higher libido for a while). 

Also, do you use Minoxidil? I was thinking about adding this to my regime but it seems kind of annoying at this point and the scientific part of me wants to know how well I respond to finasteride alone. 

I appreciate the support.

----------


## 25 going on 65

There is evidence that finasteride use increases the number of androgen receptors in your scalp, which technically isn't hyperandrogenism but may have similar effects. However we don't know if this can accelerate hair loss. I recently read a doctor's response to a reader's question about this subject, and he said increased androgen reception while on fin may not show itself as hair loss due to the drug's DHT suppression.
Unfortunately there just isn't much data on this subject yet. My honest expectation is that long term accelerated hair loss is not something fin users need to be worried about, but I know others on this forum have a different point of view and will be able to share it with you if they follow this thread.
Having said all this....there is no doubt finasteride increases shedding in the short term. And one possibility is that especially weak hairs, which were already in their final anagen phase, will be pushed out by the drug and those follicles won't be able to grow the hair back. So while you would have lost those hairs anyway, this could be a possible cause of accelerated/non-recoverable hair loss in the short term (or at least not recoverable with finasteride alone).

I use ketoconazole 2% shampoo but I don't use minoxidil. I tried Kirkland's awhile back but seemed to be allergic.  :Frown:   I think your approach with seeing fin's results by themselves is fine. From what I know minox doesn't do anything to actually stop MPB, it just forces follicles to grow hairs they otherwise wouldn't (or to grow thicker hairs than they normally would). I agree it seems annoying to apply every day, but you might get some good regrowth on it if you decide to pick it up eventually

----------


## riaperand

Another thing that bothers me is that the hairs that do come off seem to be thinner at one end (the end where the root of the hair is). Is this a sign that finasteride is not working?

----------


## 25 going on 65

I have some shed hairs like this too. I guess I never gave it much thought since the hair on my head is all I care about. I don't know if it's a bad sign that those follicles are getting weaker or if it's something that happens in the run up to a telogen phase?
I hope maybe a doctor on the forum can shed some light on it.

----------


## boldmun

Thanks for posting this. I am having a similar experience with finasteride. I have not experience any sides though. I been taking it for 14 months and my hairline is a lot worse than when I started. I took it to preserve what I had, but so far no luck.  All the hair has become very weak on the hairline especially near the parting. It looks especially bad wet.  I will continue to take it and hope for the best. Good luck.

----------


## Kirby_

I don't believe that Propecia even works, after what it has done to my hair since January. Just turned me from lightly thinning to heavily balding.

----------


## 1Aristotle

Any updates guys? I'm experiencing the same thing, 11 months and just going through a massive shed for the past 2 weeks, losing about 150-200 a day, which has left my hair see through, and probably lost about 50% densitiy. Crown is shit, left temple has receded. 

Derm appointment tomorrow to get DUT prescribed ... Don't know if i should just give up on fin and switch DUT, or take both.

PS. No sides on Propecia so far, knock on wood. Way too horny if you as me actually lol

----------


## unk

Sorry for the bump, I wonder what OP's situation is now. I've been taking finasteride for around the same time as him (23yo), as well as using minox and niz.

My hair is still declining, and another few months and I'll probably embark on the permanent head shave. Which is not such big deal in itself, but it does represent my transition into being a bald guy, a new version of myself with an unavoidable change of self-image.

I'm not unhappy with taking finasteride, the whole treatment thing daily has just worn me down. Now I've started using concealers it just adds to the effort. 

Side effect wise, I have some, but I haven't had a girlfriend this past year for it to be a problem. The side that bothered me the most (intermittent testicle pain) seems to not occur any more. It almost certainly wasn't psycho-somatic, as it would happen at completely unforeseen times where I was fully distracted, like in the midst of action in a sport, doing something active with friends, or perhaps mid conversation or laughter about something. Now that's kind of gone, though my libido is still a shrieking shadow of what it is without fin, I have to stimulate erections for them to happen pretty much, no problem once the show has started though. Pre-fin I would get literally numerous spontaneous erections/day, and high libido, but that would provide social faux pas more often than you would think, so that's something I don't have to worry about, woop woop!

I'm going backpacking in India next month, last time I did a lot of backpacking was for a year, right before I noticed hair loss for the first time. So I really don't know what I'll do treatment-wise, it's such a pain in the ass.

----------


## BigThinker

Hey unk,

I'm actually glad you bumped this.  It has been interesting to read.  I hope some of the former contributors return to speak on the topic.

As for the backpacking/inconvenience of treatments: that's why I'll only do fin, otherwise shave my head.  There's just no way I can travel the country for client meetings and be messing with rogaine and hauling keto shampoos.  Just can't do it.

----------


## unk

Hey Bigthinker!

How's it going with you dude? Been a while hey.

I think I actually found this thread searching google about finasteride not working, haha. I've been staying away from the forums to be honest.

----------


## BigThinker

> Hey Bigthinker!
> 
> How's it going with you dude? Been a while hey.
> 
> I think I actually found this thread searching google about finasteride not working, haha. I've been staying away from the forums to be honest.


 All is well, man.  I ordered 5 mg Fincar from inhouse and will doing low dose (cutting) intermittently to get my body used to it, and very gradually tapering up.  How are you?

And, yes, I frequently land on this board browsing the web - I suppose that's how I first decided to join and participate in discussions.

Hope all is well with you and that OP reports on his current situation.

----------


## unk

> All is well, man.  I ordered 5 mg Fincar from inhouse and will doing low dose (cutting) intermittently to get my body used to it, and very gradually tapering up.  How are you?
> 
> And, yes, I frequently land on this board browsing the web - I suppose that's how I first decided to join and participate in discussions.
> 
> Hope all is well with you and that OP reports on his current situation.


 Ah, congrats on taking a new step! Now that ache side-effect has gone I think I can pretty much take the 1mg (finpecia) any time without change, though I tend to take it every 2-3 days. Though now I say it, contrary to spencers advice, I might pop one or two of my old propecia tablets, since my decline and no ache has been mainly notable since I switched to this finpecia 3-4 months ago.

I'm well, been getting back into weight training, I had a separated shoulder from playing rugby last year and pretty much couldn't do sport for a year which sucked. Moved cities to pursue a new career, though it's in the building block stages haha. 

Hope all is well with you too, nice to see a familiar name. I am a little doubtful as to whether he will, but maybe some chat will be stimulated anyhow!

----------


## BigThinker

Good to hear.  I'm also working out every day - rotating cardio with weight training.  I'm certain it has positive mental effects, and it may possibly have positive physical effects (in respect to shedding/sides on fin).

Other than that, I'm finishing my Master's and I have an internship downtown in my city.  So, I will start fin, cross my fingers for efficacy, and continue to accelerate through life regardless.

----------


## unk

hehe nice man. The cardio is obviously great, though you got to be careful that building mass from caloric surplus is somewhat counteracted by the negative deficit cardio creates, though all altered with diet no problem! Oh yeah, for me it's not a means to an end, but an end in itself. As much of a staple as a morning shower, exercise brings me balance. 

Hey, i'm finishing my masters and looking for an internship  :Big Grin:  You're a step ahead of the game! You got it man, i'm sure it will work out for you.

It would seem i'm a small minority, but who even knows at what point I would be without any medication 18 months ago, I think I bought myself some time none the less. Still holding on for future hopes!

----------


## capitan

Found this on Google, had to bump it.

Hopefully anyone from the first page of the thread including the OP can come back to update us on their hair situation.

As for me it's been over 3 months on Fin and hair looks good, but the front of the hairline seems to be thinning, can't be sure. Can't rely on pictures either because of lighting, length, style, camera and angle differences.

I for one will make sure to come back in a year to update everyone, and keep updating after that.

*Good news is that I've never seen someone post (never mind with pictures) that they've gone on Finasteride with a full-ish head of hear and ended up visibly bald, ever. I feel that if that actually DID happen to someone, they'd want to vent about it. Any thoughts on that?*

----------


## unk

Glad to hear it's working out for you capitan. You've empowered yourself with taking that step, and I think you'll see the benefits.

In answer to your question, It's been quite some time since I had my head in the research about it, but I think there is a nonresponder minority, about 10-14&#37; something like that according to Merck, but I wouldn't quote me. I believe that this is due to finasteride inhibiting one form of DHT, whereas dutasteride presumably has a very small nonresponse rate as it inhibits all 3 forms I believe.

----------


## Dan26

> Glad to hear it's working out for you capitan. You've empowered yourself with taking that step, and I think you'll see the benefits.
> 
> In answer to your question, It's been quite some time since I had my head in the research about it, but I think there is a nonresponder minority, about 10-14% something like that according to Merck, but I wouldn't quote me. I believe that this is due to finasteride inhibiting one form of DHT, whereas dutasteride presumably has a very small nonresponse rate as it inhibits all 3 forms I believe.


 If you scim this study and especially look at the two tables comparing finasteride and dutasterides inhibiting ability in all the known genotypes, you see how much more effective dutasteride is. You can even see 1 genotype that does not respond at all to fin (actually seems to worsen things) and a few other that only have a moderate response. Whereas with dut you don't have to worry about being one of those unlucky genotypes (although there is one genotype that responds better to fin but not by much)

http://jme.endocrinology-journals.or.../34/3/617.long

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I understand your feelings on this, however dutasteride is more effective at treating MPB than finasteride for many men, purely because it suppresses more DHT. This is why some men can't maintain on fin, but maintain for years on dut.


 The best stand-alone PRP result I have ever seen was on a patient who had been taking Avodart (dutasteride) for 8 years.  Avodart is a high-powered solution.  Most men I have spoken with take small doses of this medication.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## unk

Interesting. Do you take dutasteride now Dan?

I am quite sure my hair is going down hill, but dutasteride wouldn't take me back to anything good. I rely on dermmatch to fool most people into thinking I'm not balding, but without it there would be no doubt with this diffusion to a single person. An FUE consult revealed my follicles are just about too close to transplant hairs without transection, though that seems strange to me because I seem about 25% as dense as a full head of hair, but we all see it worse than it is perhaps. I have made backpacking plans this summer with several friends, not really sure how i'll manage the dermmatch/minoxidil thing effortlessly. Unless you take an hour to apply it, and are hidden from direct sunlight, it will be pretty obvious.

----------


## Dan26

Ya I take dut although I didn't give fin long enough to see if it works

Hmmm maybe you could give the shaved head a try while your backpacking?

----------


## decarjos

"For what it's worth, I've been on fin nearly 2 years, and at various times thought my hair was looking worse. I worried fin was not working for me. But I stick with it and in the long term my hair looks better now than it has in years."

Came on here just now for this reason. Been about a year on fin and minox, been worried lately that my hair is looking worse. But, this gives me motivation to stick with it and soldier on, that hopefully over time the trend will be upward. Thanks for the input.

----------


## aston1738

Hey everyone!

I decided to create an account and reply here because I, as apparently a number of others have, found this thread in a list of Google search results and this seems to be one of the first hair loss forum threads that I've found to be civil and actually full of some intelligent, measured conversation. 

I just wanted to note that I, too, have been taking finasteride for around a year (a bit closer to 3/4 of a year), am in my early twenties (I'm 21), and have not had any fantastic results. I've experienced hair loss pretty damn early (I sort of started noticing it right before turning 20) and decided to do something about it almost exactly a year ago by starting rogaine twice a day until around March of this year when I started taking .5 MG finasteride (by cutting 1 MG pills) a day and gradually tapered onto 1MG a day about 1-2 months later. I've also been using prescription strength keta (forgot the whole name) shampoo about once a week in addition to my regular "Pert Plus" thickening shampoo. 

The thing that has sort of bothered me and that I've also seen mentioned almost nowhere on any of these forums is that there is accompanying itching on my scalp where I have experienced shedding essentially throughout the time I have been on finasteride (lately it's sort of been at its worst with with at least 10-20 hairs being in my hands when I look at them after the initial rinse of my hair during my showers). It isn't like a violent itching, it's more like a little, single itch here and there at various spots on the top of my head where my hair is thinning. My theory has roughly been that every time I've had an itch, an accompanying hair has fallen out. I've read that when you have an itchy scalp and hair loss, you could have some sort of infection/fungal issue on your head but I've dismissed that as those issues apparently result in itching and hair loss all over your head (diffuse hair loss) and where my itching and hair thinning is is almost exclusively on the top of my head where hair typically thins on men with MPB. 

I'm just wondering why I haven't noticed itching really being mentioned on any forums I've seen and if any of you experience the same thing. 

Also I'm studying abroad in Sweden for my next semester of college so I hope that it won't be an issue getting my medications over there. 

I apologize for any disorganized thoughts and misspellings as I am writing this on my phone and I'm going on very little sleep at the moment haha. 

Good luck to you all and I hope to hear back from any of you who see this!

----------


## michel sapin

hi guys i understand you . Im a 22 yo french guys , ive been taking propecia for my temple recession , i was nw 1,5 at that time , with a slow recession . And now 15 month on the drug im almost nw 3 , my hairline is receding like crazy . I don't know what to do , maybe that was the veluu hair shed . I stick with it until the 2 year mark , even if im ****ing depressed. i still hope for a miracle

----------


## michel sapin

man the itch thing is pretty common when you have mbp . I Would stay away from keto shampoo which are too harsh and can cause more itch  ( even if it reduce a little bit dht ) , i knew it because when i used it it was worst for my itch , my scalp just turned red  . just use a gentle shampoo its better . And for the itch or seboreic dermatits the best solution is to go to the beach for a week , sea water is the best solution .

----------


## aston1738

Speaking of depression, I'd like to mention how truly unfortunate it is that balding and hair loss has such a negative social and sexual stigma in society with very few exceptions. It's the one thing with men that can really hurt your level of attractiveness if you let it. It's not like weight where you can more or less control it because hair loss, at least at the moment, doesn't have any cure or universally successful treatment. For women one of the biggest factors with attractiveness is weight so even if there is a social stigma towards overweight women, at least they COULD more or less do something about it. 

This is also not to say that bald/balding men cannot be attractive as that has been proven to be incorrect by many men. It's just that it is inarguably more difficult to pull it off. 

The one thing I've sort of taken solace in is the fact that you truly are only as attractive as you see yourself and as you allow yourself to be. Sure being bald or balding may take some objective appearance points away from you, but if you don't let it bother yourself too much, it won't bother others either - hell, people may not even notice. 

Also, if it's any consolation for any of you who find this, my dermatologist and general physician have both made unsolicited comments about how lucky guys around my age are because there are so many treatments and potential cures in the works right now. My physical specifically said that he thinks stem cell treatments for hair loss will be widespread in the next 5-10 years. He of course cannot tell the future and I wouldn't put any money on anything happening but it has certainly helped me stay positive and has kept me looking on the bright side throughout this even with how depressing it may seem sometimes.

There's more to life than just what's on your head. Your attitude largely determines how you'll experience and enjoy life. If you learn to let stuff go and instead focus on the good in the world, you'll be an ultimately happier person. 

I hope some of this will help any of you guys who may need it. I know I definitely need to remind myself of these things sometimes. 

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## justsomeguy

Sorry for the necro bump. OP, how are things now? Are you still taking finasteride?

----------


## Parker317

I've been on Fin for almost a year, and my hair has never looked worse. 
Is there hope? Should I continue to stay on it?

I hate the pills/creams/cover-up, I even went through with an Artas surgery two months ago, they put way more grafts in the front so my crown is still thinning.

Any updates?

----------

